# Shrimp and bristlenose plecos?



## nonamesleft47 (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been thinking about introducing shrimp to my 20 long bristlenose pleco breeder tanks. Right now the tanks are housing a trio of bristlenose plecos along with babies. They are decorated with driftwood with plenty of plants and java moss for the shrimp. I was thinking about making the tanks pull double duty by raising shrimp but haven't seen in my research if the bristlenose would bother them. I doubt they would hunt them down and eat them since they pretty much stick to algae wafers and wood. My only concern would be if the plecos would bother them in their nocturnal ramblings (about the only time they are active). Thanks for your help. Ted


----------



## armagedon48 (Jun 13, 2007)

i think the plecos will disturb the shrimp at night, but i don't think it will be a problem. 

i just bought a bristle nose pleco for my shrimp tank, soon hope to get a female. 

just to be certain, i only have a male and female cherry shrimp in the tank right now, with tons of babies in a separate tank as backup in case my plecos turn out evil.


----------



## cjunky (Nov 26, 2007)

I keep shrimp in my main tank with bristlenose.
I also keep my bristlenose fry in my shrimp species tank.

The only problem i have had in the main tank is one male bristlenose who likes to dig or widen spaces that the shrimp also like. He stopped when I gave him a cave though.

Other than that they seem perfect tank mates. The shrimp are happy to be getting a chance to clean up debris from algae wafers too.

Marc


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

Burning question...... Will the BN feast on shrimplets????


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

This probably turned out fine 
I've been contemplating a couple (brown) bristlenoses for my 55g. I saw your post in the Cont. RAOK, sadly I couldn't formulate a thought about what I could post up in return so I skipped it. How are they all doing?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

The cherries will eat eggs though, doubt they'd be able to get to them.

They're not 100% safe, but safe enough. I'll have some in my 55g.

-Andrew


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I have two albino bushys in a shrimp tank, and the shrimp are propagating. Hard to say if there would be more without them, though. FWIW, my Ancistrus are pretty active all day.


----------



## nonamesleft47 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just an update since I saw this thread rear it's head. Everybody is getting along fine. Bristlenose are spawning like crazy and the cherries have gone from 30 to 200 plus in a matter of a couple of months. I haven't seen any trouble between the two although I have had an overpopulation problem which isn't all bad. I like the tank so much I'm adding another one for rearing bristlenose fry and to seperate my CRS out of the cherry tank. I love to see the little 1/4 inch newborn bristlenose eating off the same algae wafer as big female cherries. This has become one of my most interesting tanks and since it's on the bottom rack in my son's room my wife always walks in and catches me propped up on my elbow watching the tank. 

I have noticed that bristlenose eggs that get kicked out of the nest aren't around in the morning and I'd say that the shrimp are taking care of them but then it could be their brothers and sisters from a couple of generations before. 

I changed out my original trio of brown bristlenose with a male longfin and some red and black females. This has worked out better since these guys are alot smaller than my original group (they went back to their own breeding tank) and they disturb the shrimp alot less. 

The planned CRS tank will not have any adult bristlenose but I'll be using it to artificially rear bristlenose eggs and then fry until they are big enough to move. 

My ancistrus in breeding tanks are active all day too. I hardly see the ones in community tanks but for some reason when they are kept by themselves they are real go getters and very intertaining. I'll try to get some pics posted soon.


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

Sooooo, know anyone with a couple "spare" little brown ones? I think a couple would have an amusing time in my 55g. lol


----------

